
How to Put Natural Gas Meter Online with SimpleCV and Scikit - kolario
http://gas.paralelnipolis.cz/
======
sarnu
Cool, this is something I had on my project backlog. Actually, they had to
monitor the same type of gas meter I have in my basement (and they are
produced in my neighborhood).

Currently, it seems I just have to lurk around on HN long enough until someone
posts a solution for a thing I was thinking about.

